# Moving to dubai



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

Hope u all r doing great.Actually i m planning to coming down to dubai on visit to haunting jobs in coming September. am from India n Postgraduate with 1 year of exp as a business development executive.

Please tel me hwz working environment out thr????is it difficult to get a job thr???wt should i do to search job????hw much salary should i expect with 1 year exp..

As i ll b staying thr with my cousin 

Please please help me

Thnx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

First, avoid text speak and actually type out words, capitalize letters, and avoid text speak. It is a forum rule, as well as just better for you to get out of that horrible habit. 

Second, go read the sticky that says something like "Read before posting" 

Third, hope you find a job and you enjoy Dubai


----------



## shashankdxb (May 27, 2011)

hey ...totally depends on your negotiation skills and the industry you are targeting ... just want to give you a heads up that there would be many initial costs involved too (like driving license etc..)...be prepared for them...let me know if you want to know anything in particular..


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

thank you so much for your reply...

just wanted to know that how to search the job over there???as i heard that its difficult to get the job.

how much minimum salary i should get so that i can survive over there???


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

A bit rude, eh? You are giving Texas a bad name with your poor attitude.


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

this forum is really good..

please reply for my query????


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Akbar, what do you do for a living? I know you say you're a business development executive but which industry do you work in? It isn't easy finding a job in Dubai but it's not impossible either. Unfortunately, for people like us who come here on a limited time visit visa which isn't extendable, we end up taking the first job that comes our way only so that we can stick around in this city.
Depending on what your priorities are, your marital status, if your family is moving with you, you will be able to decide what a good minimum monthly salary is for you.
Lastly, if you have a comfortable job in India that pays well and let's you save a bit, don't throw it all away to live the Dubai dream. It's really not that easy out here. People back home thing we're millionaires because we do not pay taxes when the reality is that a lot of us are struggling to make ends meet.
PS: Jynxgirl is right....please avoid using text speak as it is against forum rules.


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

thanks Pamela for your reply...actually i am from finanacial services industry but i am looking for a change now and looking to grow in fmcg or tangible product based marketing.
i am single and will be staying with my cousine.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

akbargour said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope u all r doing great.Actually i m planning to coming down to dubai on visit to haunting jobs in coming *September*. am from India n Postgraduate with 1 year of exp as a business development executive.
> 
> ...



Going from what i have heard, September is a wrong time to be job hunting. Since its summer with high humidity during these months, A lot of the hiring and top authority will be holidaying in some cooler place. Its better if you can just push it by a month and make it in October.

And before you make a move to Dubai, Do get in touch with all headhunters in Dubai and push them to arrange a couple of interviews before you arrive here. 

Do try getting in touch with any of your acquaintances here who work in a similar job profile and get details of the pre-requisites,as skill sets vary place to place. do a small research before you make the final move.

All the bessshhhttt..!!!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

akbargour said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope u all r doing great.Actually i m planning to coming down to dubai on visit to haunting jobs in coming September. am from India n Postgraduate with 1 year of exp as a business development executive.
> 
> ...


Need more information. 
What business are you in?
What exactly is a business development executive? It seems as if everyone these days are some type of executive. 
What are your degrees in?
Can't your cousin assist you in this? Wouldn't he/she know the market better?





TXTeacher said:


> A bit rude, eh? You are giving Texas a bad name with your poor attitude.


I think you are talking to Jynx and although she doesn't need anyone to defend her, I must agree with her and state that she is in the right. 
The rules of the forum state that you shouldn't utilize text talk/speech. She answered the questions correctly; I have not been here long (on the forums) but I get tired of seeing the salary/job hunt/Iphone/how hot is it/etc. threads. You should either do a search or look in the correct area. Mostly all questions that newbs (including myself) ask have been answered, it is just people are lazy and don't seek out the information. 

I am a fellow Texan and don' t think she is giving us a bad name at all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Every person you meet in dubai is an engineer or an executive.


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

thanks for your reply..
How much salary i should expect with 1 year of exp.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

akbargour said:


> thanks for your reply..
> How much salary i should expect with 1 year of exp.


after reading your thread, I still don't have a clue of exactly what is it that you do.

nobody can't tell you exactly how much you will be earning, it will be entirely up to your luck/connections/skills/negotiation skills/mood of the interviewer/how much competition you'll have for the role you will be applying to, etc.

What can you sell/do? for what type of companies?


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

thanks for your reply..
Actually i do market finanacial products but wants to shift towards fmcg or whatever apart from financial products.


----------



## akbargour (May 25, 2011)

Hi Guys
i need all kind of information as far as job searching is concern in Dubai.
please help me out.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello Akbar,

You cannot force people to help you out. You have provided very limited information and we are not a group of expert recruitment consultants on this forum who can help you find a job. We are just people who have been living in Dubai for a while and can provide some sort of guidance when it comes to providing advice on what to expect and what not.

From your original post, I can see that your English is terrible. So even if you are a post graduate, it won't hold much value because you will have major issues during an interview. If you come here on a visit visa, you will face this problem and will most likely take up a job that pays you Dhs 3,000/- a month at the most. 

If you're doing well in India, do not make the move. You will regret it later.

PS: Sorry if I sound a little harsh. A lot of people move here because of the glitz and glamour and end up settling for some low paying job and cribbing about how much better their lives were back home!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

akbargour said:


> Hi Guys
> i need all kind of information as far as job searching is concern in Dubai.
> please help me out.
> 
> Thanks


Seriously? You are going to ask this again? Didn't everyone tell you to provide more information, etc.? Please read this thread (from the beginning) and provide the necessary information so that people can assist you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a search function on this forum, please use it. There is a very long list of recruiters on the sticky 'read before you post'. Contact them. Don't know what else you want us to tell you but you're not coming across as someone who is doing his homework so is very probable that none of us will want to help you any further


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

TXTeacher said:


> A bit rude, eh? You are giving Texas a bad name with your poor attitude.


How could you ever give Texas a bad name? 


Of course there was G. W.!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Pam, anyone that pays him Dhs 3000 out to be shot. That money could be better spent on charity than on the village idiot!

^-- My opinion purely.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

akbargour said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope u all r doing great.Actually i m planning to coming down to dubai on visit to *haunting* jobs in coming September. am from India n Postgraduate with 1 year of exp as a business development executive.


Daymmmm, are you dead yet? Do you have a post graduation in Hauntology?


----------

